# Ever had an injury or crash that made you consider quitting?



## powderaddict

I caught an edge today going REALLY fast and landed very awkwardly on my face with my spine taking the force of the fall and making a huge cracking sound. I did not move for 10 minutes after the fall. 

I remember the excruciating pain shooting up my spine and not feeling anything beneath my waist for a split second. I laid there praying that I wasn't paralyzed and tried to wiggle my toes( just like kill bill, yes i know) and luckily they moved. After ten minutes I made my way down slowly and went home.

During those ten minutes of not being able to get up, I thought about my job, which requires me to me mobile and physical, and having to quit and spending my life with a cane or something. Then when I was able to get up I thought about maybe quitting. The chance of getting permanently injured just isn't worth it. Losing job, quality of life, and whatnot.



What about you guys?


----------



## ShredLife

nope. if i got paralyzed i'd ride a sit-ski. 

sounds like you might have been riding above your ability level... maybe dial it back a bit. did you even get injured or just scared?


----------



## NWBoarder

Nope. Not even once. The only crash that could make me quit would be one that kills me.


----------



## deeken

Hey man, glad to hear you are ok. I had a couple spills like that and one particularly that really made me consider if this sport was for worth it or not. 
I was at Hunter 2 years ago and I decided to take one more run after it started getting icey. I didn't catch an edge but couldn't stop on a turn off the Belt Parkway and slammed head first into the wall on a curve. I was going pretty fast and couldn't stop. I saw my life blink in front of me as I was headed for that wall.

As I was pinned up against that wall with my feet up in the air (while in agonizing pain) I started to think about life and my future. Is this shit worth it? Why the eff am I doing this? I'm too old and fat for this sport....etc. Just a lot of negative thoughts came to my mind. It took me about 20 minutes to gather myself and make my way out of there. I slowly made my way down the mountain and back to the bar to meet up with friends. 

This was the first day of a 2 day trip with my buddies. I was walking with a limp, had bruises all over my body and one nasty headache. I really did not want to go back out on that mountain the next day. 

After breakfast the next morning I wasn't sure about what I wanted to do. Sit in the lobby while all of my friends were out on that mountain or go back on that mountain and give it another shot? I said fuck it. I paid all this money for this and I'm not going to sit around while my buddies are having a good time. I went back out there and I was fine within a half hour. 

I realized a few things about snowboarding. Try to ride with a few buddies. I was alone when I crashed but if something bad were to have happened I want someone looking for me. Try to avoid crappy/icy conditions. Don't over do it. If you feel like you got a lot of runs in for the day and are pretty tired then call it a day. That one extra run could get you hurt. Wear lots of protection like knee pads, elbow pads, crash pads, and possibly a full body armor. I have all of that shit. I am not taking any chances. 

I would recommend that you take a day or two to think about it. If you feel it is too dangerous and not worth it then just walk away from it for a while. This is a dangerous sport and could be life threatening. There are more important things in this world other than snowboarding. 

Good luck.


----------



## Noreaster

Yes, sure. Thought about it in the beginning. But usually after second or third surgery these thoughts go away.


----------



## Deviant

Nope never considered quitting from a crash.

I know some of us, including myself already have lasting injuries but I don't regret any one of them and I'm willing to feel it again to keep riding. I guess it's just an individual thing though, personally I'd rather be out there doing it and taking chances than live a life of what ifs. I don't have a family/kids to support, and I can understand how that could change a persons mindset on things. Every time I've had a really bad slam with injuries the first thing on my mind and the first thing I want to do is get back out there and do it right the next time but there's nothing wrong with another person having second thoughts. To each their own.


----------



## snowklinger

Slow the fuck down.


----------



## Jed

Nope, never considered quitting.

However, I think that first big major crash changes things for a lot of people. If it happens to you, things suddenly become a lot more serious when it comes to being smart and taking care of yourself.

Before my first big injury I never hit the gym and I took a lot of risks that I didn't need to take.

After my first surgery I started working on regularly and I try to be smarter about which risks I take and how I can limit my risk while learning.

If you love snowboarding, the big crashes and injuries won't stop you, instead they'll make you a smarter, safer rider.


----------



## tdn

I've experienced some very close calls, mostly near death - only one comes to mind where I thought for a bit that I might be paralyzed. The near death ones made me appreciate my hobbies all the more (this sensation is short lived, as I quickly become complacent again), the one where I thought I may be paralyzed made me hope that my loved ones would pull the plug if they had the opportunity (I thought I might have been paralyzed from the neck down). What has changed is that I am now willing to push myself all the more while I have little concern or worries, to live with very little or no fear unconquered. If I have children however, I plan on toning it down quite a bit, for I am a product of a parent who was far more concerned with aspirations than parenthood. I won't follow that same path. So while I'm independent without dependents, ride on.


----------



## oldmate

Op, that sounds like a real nasty fall. I pray I never have a fall like that.

My only major fall was when I'd been riding about 4 weeks in total. Was up the top of Lake Louise trying to keep up with a mate who was more skilled than I on a really icy section. Not off the top of the gondola, the lift to the skiers right, can't remember what it's called. Anyway, I was on my toe edge and managed to clip his board at a decent speed and managed to slam my head into the ice. (Wasn't wearing a helmet) for a split second I thought my days of riding were over. My mate suggested we go to the lodge and grab a band aid. I realised when riding down that wouldn't be enough as blood was streaming down my jacket. Got stitches that arvo, bought a helmet and was back into it the next day. Nasty black eye for the rest of my trip tho.

I'm always really fearful of taking a fall that ends my days of snowboarding. I guess that's why I'm not big on park. I think i'd rather take a fall that kills me, than to never be able to ride again.


----------



## alaric

I've had one crash which I did stop riding for. It's been years and years and I'm going to try to get back on my board this season but take it easy. This first year was because I physically could not get back on my board. This rest has been a mental block.

After spending weeks in a hospital and having symptoms for about a year, it just wasn't worth it. Don't get me wrong, I loved snowboarding and still love it very, very much. However, being a firefighter is much more important to me. Getting severely hurt snowboarding again would be absolutely devastating to me and my goals at this point in my life.


----------



## Argo

What was the injury alaric?

I broke my leg in Jan and had surgery the same day. I could not wait to gets on the board again. 9 weeks later I got back on it. I didn't want to wait, just to get over that mental block before the season ended. I got 10 more days in before the season finished. I have been injured multiple times and have had a few good high speed wipe outs. I keep a short term and long term disability policy as well as life insurance. That STd policy sure did help in Jan..... 

I ride a litle more in control and am more calculating with my rides and I will no longer ride if I'm not feeling 95% physically and mentally.... I coule have 50 days this year but I have held myself off the mountain if I'm tired or feel slightly ill. Still have 35 days of riding in. 

Play it safe for a while, tone down your riding. Push yourself to get over that mental block. Remember you can die doing what you love or getting hit by a drunk driver tonight.... When it's your time, it's your time


----------



## alaric

-


----------



## BoardWalk

I would worry more about the drive to the hill than riding it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Double shoulder dislocation, kept going. Broken wrist, kept going. Broken hand, kept going. Broken leg, kept going. Broken feet, kept going. Ruptured spleen, kept going. Heart restarted, kept going.

Lifestyle>recreationalist. I will literally do this shit till I am fucking dead. Jobs come and go, as do people in your life, personal happiness is all that matters.


----------



## oldmate

BurtonAvenger said:


> Double shoulder dislocation, kept going. Broken wrist, kept going. Broken hand, kept going. Broken leg, kept going. Broken feet, kept going. Ruptured spleen, kept going. Heart restarted, kept going.
> 
> Lifestyle>recreationalist. I will literally do this shit till I am fucking dead. Jobs come and go, as do people in your life, personal happiness is all that matters.


Very true! Heart restarted? Wtf? This was a snowboarding injury or too much McDonald's?


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

I broke my ankle years ago and was so sad I could not snowboard. I could not wait to ride again. I have had some other nasty falls where I got concussions. Those falls scared the crap out of me. I thought I was going to die a couple of years ago because I cartwheeled down a double black at Breckenridge. I was so lucky, but I had a concussion. I actually closed my eyes because i did not think I was going to stop cartwheeling. I did not ride for a week after that because my neck and back were very sore. I took a week off this season to due to a scary fall.

I don't think about quitting, but my cocky 3rd season gnar dissipated. I became more cautious and slower.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

oldmate said:


> Very true! Heart restarted? Wtf? This was a snowboarding injury or too much McDonald's?


Snowboard injury. That getting too gnarly for my own good caught up to me.


----------



## Krug

BurtonAvenger said:


> Double shoulder dislocation, kept going. Broken wrist, kept going. Broken hand, kept going. Broken leg, kept going. Broken feet, kept going. Ruptured spleen, kept going. Heart restarted, kept going.
> 
> Lifestyle>recreationalist. I will literally do this shit till I am fucking dead. Jobs come and go, as do people in your life, personal happiness is all that matters.


Can you expound on the heart restarted...call me sick, but I'm guessing there is a good story behind this one...


Krug


----------



## Donutz

oldmate said:


> Very true! Heart restarted? Wtf? This was a snowboarding injury or too much McDonald's?


He finally looked at her face.... mg:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Krug said:


> Can you expound on the heart restarted...call me sick, but I'm guessing there is a good story behind this one...
> 
> 
> Krug


Ruptured spleen February 25 2002. Without having to write the bible of this story it went like this. Got a little crooked in the pipe and came down hard on my feet trying to avoid killing myself and got a pinch tear in my spleen. It spent 2.5 weeks filling with blood and clotted while I had no symptoms of internal bleeding just had a limp on the left side of my body and pain over there which was masking the real injury on the right side. 

My spleen was the size of a football when it finally ruptured spewing out all that blood that had been pooling in there all over inside me. After being air lifted in for emergency trauma surgery, I guess somewhere in the middle of my 9.5 hours of trauma surgery they had to restart my heart cause I had bleed out. I had 9 units of blood put in me and the head of trauma surgery said the only reason they allowed that was because of my age otherwise they would have let me die. Just a gnarly accident that probably would have either killed anyone else or ended their snowboarding career at least, I was back on a board within 8 months and relearning all the muscle memory associated with it.


----------



## jdmccright

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ruptured spleen February 25 2002. Without having to write the bible of this story it went like this. Got a little crooked in the pipe and came down hard on my feet trying to avoid killing myself and got a pinch tear in my spleen. It spent 2.5 weeks filling with blood and clotted while I had no symptoms of internal bleeding just had a limp on the left side of my body and pain over there which was masking the real injury on the right side.
> 
> My spleen was the size of a football when it finally ruptured spewing out all that blood that had been pooling in there all over inside me. After being air lifted in for emergency trauma surgery, I guess somewhere in the middle of my 9.5 hours of trauma surgery they had to restart my heart cause I had bleed out. I had 9 units of blood put in me and the head of trauma surgery said the only reason they allowed that was because of my age otherwise they would have let me die. Just a gnarly accident that probably would have either killed anyone else or ended their snowboarding career at least, I was back on a board within 8 months and relearning all the muscle memory associated with it.



I hear that a Chuck Norris mustache whisker can prevent this kind of injury if kept in ones pocket. Really though your lucky to be alive.


----------



## Zolemite

I had back surgery when I was 19 after riding 3-4 days a week for 6 years. I ruptured a disc somehow. I think it's from catching so many back edges at high speeds. Doc said not to ride again. I ended up riding that winter from 1998-2002. Then I ended up casing a 100ft roller. I did a tri-mecular fracture, where you break all 3 bones connecting your ankle to your foot. I needed surgery and was in the hospital for 9 days. Normally they just fuse your foot to your ankle. I had a new doc and he was able to keep some front to back movement. Barely no side to side movement though. Doc said I'll never ride again.

I just bought new stuff and I'm riding again this year at 34 after not riding for 10 years.


----------



## Magnum626

Never though of quitting. Seperated both AC joints in the shoulders, dislocated elbow, hit a tree and got stiches in my face. I broke my fibula and dislocated my ankle last year mountain biking and missed last season.

Funny thing is, those snowboard injuries happened when I was progressing lol. The ankle, well it happened just from falling off the bike and stepping down. That's what pissed me off about it. Now I ended up gaining like 15 pounds since the injury. I gained 7 pounds of muscle trying to work out now.

I definitely avoid the 'last' run of the day. I just dont wanna risk it at the end of the day when my legs are shot. I dislocated my elbow up at Windham mountain and crashed into a tree at Hunter. No more last 'icy' run for me man...lol

I just wanna ride so bad now. So no quitting. Just trying to ride smarter, healthier and hopefully using some wisdom thrown in there with a little bit of luck.


----------



## Zolemite

Magnum626 said:


> I just wanna ride so bad now. So no quitting. Just trying to ride smarter, healthier and hopefully using some wisdom thrown in there with a little bit of luck.


I hear ya on this. I'm pretty sure it'll be like riding a bike and i'll hop back on and just stay off the kickers for a while.


----------



## BoardWalk

BurtonAvenger said:


> they had to restart my heart cause I had bleed out


Well that dispels the rumor that you don't have one.


----------



## jdmccright

Zolemite said:


> I hear ya on this. I'm pretty sure it'll be like riding a bike and i'll hop back on and just stay off the kickers for a while.


Not really, muscle memory is a big thing in snowboarding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

BoardWalk said:


> Well that dispels the rumor that you don't have one.


They said it was really black and charred looking. So not sure what that means.


----------



## Krug

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ruptured spleen February 25 2002. Without having to write the bible of this story it went like this. Got a little crooked in the pipe and came down hard on my feet trying to avoid killing myself and got a pinch tear in my spleen. It spent 2.5 weeks filling with blood and clotted while I had no symptoms of internal bleeding just had a limp on the left side of my body and pain over there which was masking the real injury on the right side.
> 
> My spleen was the size of a football when it finally ruptured spewing out all that blood that had been pooling in there all over inside me. After being air lifted in for emergency trauma surgery, I guess somewhere in the middle of my 9.5 hours of trauma surgery they had to restart my heart cause I had bleed out. I had 9 units of blood put in me and the head of trauma surgery said the only reason they allowed that was because of my age otherwise they would have let me die. Just a gnarly accident that probably would have either killed anyone else or ended their snowboarding career at least, I was back on a board within 8 months and relearning all the muscle memory associated with it.


Holy shit, that's pretty heavy!


Krug


----------



## poutanen

I have NEVER thought about quitting snowboarding for any reason. Had some bad crashes that made me stop and think about toning it down a bit, but then I go out and push myself again the next day out.

It's just one of those things, on a snowboard I feel alive...

The worst moments for me are when I crash HARD in the off-piste and I'm alone. There are some times where I think "FUCK... I need help!" but usually I just sit up and breath for a bit. Let the oxygen do it's thing and then I'm back in business.

I hurt my neck on Sunday. Came down a chute I've been meaning to hit for years, and I was STOKED. I started taking more chances once back in the bowl, and getting more air off natural features. Well I went off one feature not realizing that it was a 10 ft deep gully I was leaping over. I landed on the opposite face and got an instant headache, hurt neck, and it felt like somebody had punched me in the jaw. For a second I just sat there dazed and thought my day was done... I decided to just breathe it out. Took my time, relaxed, and a couple mins later got up and continued my day and weekend. My neck was a little sore on the drive home the day after, but I think I was actually better off continuing vs. stopping and seizing up! :dizzy:


----------



## Zolemite

I just rode for the first time in 10 years after my surgery. My thighs and calves are sore. I did good though riding regular and switch. Only crashed like 3 times and two were off a hip. My bad ankle hurts a bit but not too bad. We'll see how my body feels tomorrow and the next day


----------



## ShredLife

Zolemite said:


> I just rode for the first time in 10 years after my surgery. My thighs and calves are sore. I did good though riding regular and switch. Only crashed like 3 times and two were off a hip. My bad ankle hurts a bit but not too bad. We'll see how my body feels tomorrow and the next day


fuck yea :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magnum626

Zolemite said:


> I just rode for the first time in 10 years after my surgery. My thighs and calves are sore. I did good though riding regular and switch. Only crashed like 3 times and two were off a hip. My bad ankle hurts a bit but not too bad. We'll see how my body feels tomorrow and the next day


Yea, glad it worked out for ya man! :yahoo:

I'm concerned about my ankle also. What scares me is that it's my back foot. I'm gonna try and ride friday if anything is decent enough.

Before:










After:


----------



## Zolemite

I think your thighs and calves are going to hurt more than your ankle. Report back after you ride. I'd like to see how it went for ya


----------



## Magnum626

I was gonna go today but freaking rain and warm temps thwarted my attempts again...

I'll keep you updated. My thighs are always sore in the beginning. My ankle will probably outlast the rest of my body...lol


----------



## Zolemite

All we got was rain too


----------



## mr_____awesome

Broken rib, arm, elbow, got the wind knocked out of my like 50 times (lol). But i still love to ride


----------



## mr_____awesome

Zolemite said:


> I just rode for the first time in 10 years after my surgery. My thighs and calves are sore. I did good though riding regular and switch. Only crashed like 3 times and two were off a hip. My bad ankle hurts a bit but not too bad. We'll see how my body feels tomorrow and the next day



10 years is a long time man. What kind of surgery did you have?


----------



## mark6711

I can relate to this topic, past Saturday was ending my run at Brian head when I navigated to a soft patch of snow. I was doing a toe turn and end up getting caught in the patch, I stumbled and landed face first. Thanks to a helmet no head injuries but my right leg twisted and felt like I broke a bone. Layer their for five mins and quickly got up walking all the way down. I first did some research and thought it was acl or some ligament tore which I'm highly doubting due to my physical interaction with the right leg. I still can't pivot my leg but because my knees are bruised. Which doesn't allow me to lock my leg. Hopefully it ain't bad and ill wait a few days or a week. I natural allow healing stages before seeing a doctor.


----------



## andrewdod

Never have i ever considered quitting... ive been tomahawked head over heals wincing in pain, but ive been fortunate enough to never have been injured on a snowboard... (knock on wood) now... on a football field? thats a totally different story... BUT it is the same mindset. Broke 3 ribs, tore my mcl, broke my arm, separated my shoulders multiple times, broke all 10 fingers, broke both hands.... Ive been doing it for 12 years, i went to college to prolong my career... 3 years from now when its all said and done will be the saddest time of my life... 
If you fall get back up and try again... If it hurts take a minute to regroup, if it still hurts after a few minutes get back up finish the run, and go see firstaid... but if you can avoid it never take the ride of shame in the gurney!


----------



## Deacon

I've had a couple, but none that made me want to quit. They did change how I treat my days. I'm more cautious about warming up and I really listen to my body. When I start getting sloppy from being tired, I call it a day.


----------



## linvillegorge

Never had a crash so bad that it made me want to quit riding altogether, but I've had a couple of day enders and a few more that made me dial it back considerably for the rest of that day.


----------



## sabatoa

I broke my back riding this past season. I had a few days in the hospital with time to think about how much I almost lost in my life and how badly it could have been.

It made me think about the kind of reckless riding I'd been doing and the poor shape I'd let myself get in.

I didn't consider quitting but I did re-evaluate my priorities within snowboarding. Basically I want to ride until I die so I needed to get myself in physical shape again and get a fresh start with riding; focusing on correct progression rather than hucking myself over everything in order to progress super fast.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

powderaddict said:


> I caught an edge today going REALLY fast and landed very awkwardly on my face with my spine taking the force of the fall and making a huge cracking sound. I did not move for 10 minutes after the fall.
> 
> I remember the excruciating pain shooting up my spine and not feeling anything beneath my waist for a split second. I laid there praying that I wasn't paralyzed and tried to wiggle my toes( just like kill bill, yes i know) and luckily they moved. After ten minutes I made my way down slowly and went home.
> 
> During those ten minutes of not being able to get up, I thought about my job, which requires me to me mobile and physical, and having to quit and spending my life with a cane or something. Then when I was able to get up I thought about maybe quitting. The chance of getting permanently injured just isn't worth it. Losing job, quality of life, and whatnot.
> 
> 
> What about you guys?


Uhhhh... please tell me you at LEAST got an x-ray of your back... Ever heard of the guy that took a fall, heard some cracks but never thought anything of it? Totally fine except for a minor sore neck for the next week or so. One day, he is taking a dump, turns to the side to get the TP and a small fragment of bone from his unknown neck fracture sticks in his spinal cord, ending his life on the porcelain throne with a nasty shit in the pot.


----------



## Donutz

sabatoa said:


> Basically I want to ride until I die *of something else* so I needed to get myself in physical shape again and get a fresh start with riding;


Fixed that for ya


----------



## sabatoa

Donutz said:


> Fixed that for ya


Great distinction lol


----------



## MarshallV82

I've had quite a few that ended my day or sidelined me for 2-3 weeks, two that have ended my season. Worst was breaking ribs/nose and knee injury, all from a edge slam off a side hit on a cat track. 

I've never even thought about giving it up, I love it to much.. I'd rather risk losing my career (Electrician/Lineman). I'd rather be defined by my personal life rather than my work, on my deathbed I'd like to reflect on fun times on the hill, not that time I worked in Bumfuck, Texas setting poles and stringing line. 

My uncle recently had a life threatening injury at work, a pipe exploded during a pressure test and shot him 45 ft through the air. A 12'' end cap blew off and hit him in the pelvis.. he's full of metal rods and can barely walk 6 months later. he looked like he was shot with a 12 gage and thrown off cliff. 

Shit happens...you're just as safe on hill as you are in your car.


----------



## Deacon

MarshallV82 said:


> I've had quite a few that ended my day or sidelined me for 2-3 weeks, two that have ended my season. Worst was breaking ribs/nose and knee injury, all from a edge slam off a side hit on a cat track.
> 
> I've never even thought about giving it up, I love it to much.. I'd rather risk losing my career (Electrician/Lineman). I'd rather be defined by my personal life rather than my work, on my deathbed I'd like to reflect on fun times on the hill, not that time I worked in Bumfuck, Texas setting poles and stringing line.
> 
> My uncle recently had a life threatening injury at work, a pipe exploded during a pressure test and shot him 45 ft through the air. A 12'' end cap blew off and hit him in the pelvis.. he's full of metal rods and can barely walk 6 months later. he looked like he was shot with a 12 gage and thrown off cliff.
> 
> Shit happens...


No judgement, but do you have kids? I know for myself, and I'd bet for some of the other guys here, risking losing your job to an injury can cause pain to a lot of other people besides your self. So we don't give up, but we get smarter about our riding choices.


----------



## CassMT

as a father of two I feel it is my duty to ride hard, because if I don't I am not happy, and if Papa is not happy, no one in the house is.

only actual injury was a broken wrist in probably '89, rode with the cast

had the wind knocked out of me a couple times this season, clacked a few trees and rocks, slid on my face once that i recall...all par for the course


----------



## MarshallV82

The Deacon said:


> No judgement, but do you have kids? I know for myself, and I'd bet for some of the other guys here, risking losing your job to an injury can cause pain to a lot of other people besides your self. So we don't give up, but we get smarter about our riding choices.


No, Kids are terrible. I'm not willing to pass on my genes, or step on Legos in the A.M. I do help support my parents and sister though, they're going through some pretty rough times due to medical bills.
I agree with you there, It's not like I huck my body off things I'm not ready for! I progress in control and try my best to avoid injuries, but I'm not going to worry about it! 
I guess with my career I'm in a place that I can find work just running jobs at a desk, but I prefer being in the field. I'm not to worried about it.


----------



## danzo

Risk of injury is just a part of life. I mean, it can happen to anyone at any given time, doesn't have to be going down a slope. 

A serious crash could dampen anyone's spirit of the sport, I think it's your body's natural reaction to let you know eh, you hurt me. It comes down to how badly do you want it? Do you want to grow old wishing you had done something? Or grow old saying that you tried? 

Best you can do in my opinion is learn from your mistakes, assess the situation and perform it to the best of your abilities. Respect the mountain and the hazards it poses and don't get out of line. 
Understanding your ability is another thing also, knowing what your capable of and developing ride confidence; As well as being knowledgeable of the conditions, and how they change your riding style accordingly.


----------



## CassMT

Well said danzo, +1


----------



## Bullboy145

I got a concussion the last day of my first year out. I considered not doing it anymore, but then I got re-stoked, got to the top the next year, and was I scared. I feared going fast, I pretty much was always speed checking, going slow so I wouldn't hurt myself. Consider the fact I was only about 13 when I got the concussion. It was just this year I threw three sheets to the wind, and let the speed carry me, and I finally got over the fear, now the only way I'll ever stop snowboarding is if someone imprisons or kills me.


----------



## East§ide

ironically the more i tend to hurt myself, the more positive i am that i want to get better and be gnarlier at it.. so the next time my collarbone breaks its doing a cork 720 instead of a frontside 180 lol


----------



## neni

Never had a bad fall/injury while snowboarding, but several while horseriding. Fell off a bucking horse once, directly on my neck, ruptured two spine discs and had one arm partially paralyzed fore some time, weird electrical buzzes when reclining the head for years. Had to sit down and rethink my activities. Quit klimbing and windsurfing for these years, not worth the pain for me. But never eventing and snowboarding. The first season after the accident I was riding slower and more carefully and I looked a bit silly with my stabilizing collar but it never stopped me from riding (boards and horses). Had many discussions with husband then, he first wanted me to quit horsriding or at least eventing. I understood his wish, but it's too much a part of me. As long as I'm able to walk, I'll be riding horses and I say that in full awareness of the risks and consequences, at the latest since this accident. The _ possibility _ of loosing the job etc. weights less than loosing part of my nature _in reality _. Thought it might be different if one has kids...


----------



## j.gnar

i remember my first scorpion....


----------



## Krazymexikn

Yeah last year... but to understand the story you need to know, Im in the Army national guard so maintaining a good state of health its critical.. Im not a useful soldier if im broken... Anyways, It was my first time out all season, people had been dodging me to go so i said fuck it ill go by myself. Normally when its my first time out for the season ill ride some green trails just to kinda refresh my body and get warmed up. I had been snowboarding for about 2 hours and decided to go to the top and hit one of the gnarly diamonds on the way down. Im not good enough to totally bomb one of them but good enough to go down fairly quick, I hit the little jump just before it but i hit it at a bad angle, i landed and immediately i was totally off balance so i was swerving back and forth trying to get my balance, I should have just bailed but hingsight is 20/20, while all this is going on im going way too fast even if i was in control. after what felt like forever of trying wrestle my board back to undercontrol i caught and edge, or hit a rock or something idk, but i got into this summersault, backflip, corkscrew, crazy spinnin crash and at one point my board stopped turning but my body didnt and i felt the worst pain of my life in my back then smashed my head and i was out for a moment. when i came to i was totally alone on the trail and in more pain than ive ever been in. I thought to myself "I think its about time for lunch" and tried to stand but it wasnt happening, i could barely breath much less try to not only finish this trail but then go down the rest of the mountain. luckily someone came by and grabbed the ski patrol and they took me.. found out what happened is i torn S1 in my back, which is the disc where the nerves that goto your leg cross. My season was over the day it started and i hurt so much all the time that just getting out of bed was a difficult task. The sergeant in charge of me was pissed, beyond pissed. I had a training event coming up and i couldnt go if i was hurt. I was in trouble and in a ton of pain and for a while i said i was done, no more of this for me... But with season almost here, all the shops getting ready, the weather starting to change... how can i say no because of one miscalculation?


----------



## Hasbeen

You can break an ankle walking off the sidewalk. I dont know, Im older now and my philosophy is that injury is a reality in any sport. That said, ego trippin is only asking for it.


----------



## Zolemite

mr_____awesome said:


> 10 years is a long time man. What kind of surgery did you have?


I know this post is very late.

See my post above, I've had back surgery and ankle surgery. 

Looking forward to riding again this year!

I quit for so long mostly because, I had a fear of getting hurt again, and this time I would have no one to help.


----------



## 9won4

Got snaked approaching a kinked rail at the mid-end of last year, BAD ENDING!!!! fractured a vertebrae, 3 broken ribs 2 bulging and one herniated disk. thought my life would never be the same. No surgery lots of physical therapy "I FEEL" ready to ride again


----------



## LuckyRVA

j.gnar said:


> i remember my first scorpion....


I remember mine like it was yesterday. My heelside edge hit the back of my helmet. I didn't get up for about 10 minutes. :dizzy:

I've several day enders...not coincidentally all of them have been at the end of the the day when I was probably too tired to still be riding. Never have I thought about giving up riding.


----------



## Steezus Christ

i love snowboarding like the rest of us here, it's pretty much the basis of my lifestyle. i've always been one to tell my friends and family that if i do die snowboarding, no matter how horrific or brutal the death may be, just have trust in me that i died doing something i love. no regrets. if i were to take a serious injury i dont think there would be much to stop me getting back on a board or even sit-ski if i have to, even if it has to come to just cruising groomers at low speeds.


----------



## tflock82

Im still young but ive taken my fair share of falls! Last year I broke my scaphoid after arguing with my mom about not wearing wrist splints as I heard they acted as a lever and break your arm at even the smallest fall. So I was out for the season and came back stronger than ever. Im a very experienced park rider doing it since I was 8 (im 16 now), I was participating in a transworld contest(transam) and feel wrong off a double board slide to tail slide 270 out and felt my arm go limp. In denial I stood up rode down and said please please please tell me its not broken. I could obviouslyfeel it was broken and see the deformity it was nasty. So we rode to the hospital as I was in the worst pain in my life.they took x-rays wich were sooo painful. My mom came over to me and said remember how u didnt want to wear wrist guards? Well you broke your arm and wrist.... I ended up breaking the radius and ulna towards the hand. Broke the one in 2 places. They put me under anastesha and placed the bones back. After a night of close monitoring the doctor decided I dont need surgery as of yet. Got a full arm cast, x rays weekly( its been 5 weeks now) so far no surgery. Suposivly im getting a short arm cast next week! Then 2 weeks after ill be good. These 2 big injuries plus allof the other head banging scorpions ive had! Banging offrails my tailbone being destroyed and never have I forgot about quiting but what do I know im a kid no kids,lol,no job so I dont aqueate to all of your circumstances, best of luck to evreyone!


----------



## Crankthat

Such a love for boarding, cannot think of any reason to give up.
Busted my arm in a border cross.
Both bones in left with surgery and plates to fix.
Within a week I just could not take it anymore.
Back on the slopes.
I would hold my cast covered arm up in the air to lessen the throbbing.
My friends all started holding a arm up in the air every time we would get in the lift line.
Made me laugh so hard the first time they did it.
20 plus people at the bottom of lift with a arm in the air so I would not feel awkward.

Been down hard on my motorcycles also.
Hit a deer at 85 plus mph.
Made it home on 3 of 4 cylinders as the deer folded then whipped around the right side of bike taking out faring, spark plug, and leg. 
Dropped the bike in the driveway and crawled in the house.
Nothing broken but could not walk for a month.
Another thing I would never give up.

Some people may think I am a idiot for continuing.
They are just too scared to really live.
They are the same people who will blog on the net that life sucks and never find any self satisfaction and lasting happiness. 
You know, the whiners who get knocked off the old friends list as you just get sick of all the self pity.
To live you must be willing to live.


----------



## Crankthat

Steezus Christ said:


> i love snowboarding like the rest of us here, it's pretty much the basis of my lifestyle. i've always been one to tell my friends and family that if i do die snowboarding, no matter how horrific or brutal the death may be, just have trust in me that i died doing something i love. no regrets. if i were to take a serious injury i dont think there would be much to stop me getting back on a board or even sit-ski if i have to, even if it has to come to just cruising groomers at low speeds.


+:thumbsup:
My family and friends know also.
Though they make me laugh so hard it hurts.
They know when I am happiest.
And when I am most Content.


----------

